# Fedding Raw to a Pregnant Bitch How Much? I have a



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I posted this on the breeder thread but this is probably more appropriate place.
I have a large framed 5 week pregnant workingline bitch who is going through a craving phase where the ONLY thing she will eat is raw chicken and occasional ground beef. I had been giving her 1/2 raw and 1/2 kibble prior to her pregnancy. She weighs about 73 pounds now and I want to make sure she is getting enough nutrition. My other bitch just went through the same cravings and went back to eating the kibble as well as raw after a couple weeks. Apparently it is a phase they both are going through. Also how much organ meat a day, I can get chicken hearts, gizzards, and livers frequently at my store. My store does not carry turkey necks, nor beef organ meat. She will also eat, eggs and cottage cheese.
_________________________


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The ballpark amount of raw food per day for a 73 pound dog is 1.5 to 2 pounds. In very rough estimations, that would equal about two chicken leg quarters a day. I weigh raw meals, just because it's kinda hard to eyeball the weight. 

Pregnant bitches probably need even more nutrition than average. But I don't have any experience with that to advise how much more---somebody else will probably know. 

As for the organ meat---I wouldn't give more than one chicken liver per day. The other organs--hearts and gizzards, you can use those like muscle meat and feed as much as appropriate. 

Since she's not eating the kibble, or getting much variety, I wonder if a multivitamin/multimineral tablet might be a good idea--just to make sure she's getting all the vitamins/minerals. 

Good luck.


----------

